# [coreutils] comment le "réinstaller ?" (résolu)

## jotake

Bonjour, 

En voulant mettre à jour mon système après une grosse journée de travail j'ai fais une grosse connerie ! 

Et oui j'ai viré coreutils.... et oui l'upgrade de xfce me parlé d'un souci avec udev, coreutils etc... et je ne sais pour quelle raison j'ai unmergé tout ça sans penser que mon sytème allé beaucoup moins bien marcher après !

Résultat je n'ai plus aucune commande du genre, cp, rm, ls etc...

J'ai bien réalisé un binaire de coreutils mais impossible de m'en servir.

Existe t'il une solution "propre" pour ré-émerger coreutils ? j'avais pensé à faire des symlink vers busybox des binnaires nécessaires, ou sinon booter sur un livecd pour esasayer de remettre ça en place

Qu'en pensez vous ?Last edited by jotake on Sun May 27, 2012 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Sans se prendre la tête et sans réfléchir, si tu as un package de coreutils binaire sous la main, boot sur un livecd, tu montes ton / et tu détarres tout ça dans ton /

C'est je pense la solution la plus rapide et avec laquelle tu te prendras le moins la tête !

en gros :

```
mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/gentoo

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar xjvf ./usr/portage/packages/sys-apps/coreutils-8.17.tbz2

reboot
```

Libre à toi par la suite de recompiler coreutils lorsque tu auras récupéré un systeme fonctionnel !

----------

## jotake

Merci pour la réponse, j'y avais songé mais en faite je n'ai plus de live-cd sous la main...

J'ai donc utilisé un binaire trouvé ici [url]http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/ [/url].

J'ai detarrer le truc, puis ré-émerger un coreutils propre.

A priori tout semble fonctionner donc plus de peur que de mal.

Note: ne plus faire de mise à jour après une dure journée de boulot !

Je laisse encore le sujet "ouvert" jusqu'à vérifier que tout fonctionne correctement puis je le passerais en "résolu". En tout cas, merci bien.

----------

